# Schaltauge Vertex



## KingJan (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo ins Forum,

mir ist das Schaltauge beim Versuch, es zu richten, gebrochen. Der Rahmen ist schon ziemlich alt (RM Vertex t.o. 1996), sodass es dafür keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt.
Hat zufällig noch jemand ein solches Schaltauge 'rumliegen?

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2014)

frag mal bei Bikeaction oder Kimmerle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingJan (14. Januar 2014)

Danke Dir.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## holgersen (20. Januar 2014)

Das müsste das hier sein, kann die Tage mal bei meinem t.o. nachschauen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Derailleur-H...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33675b334f

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Derailleur-H...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c7591c605


----------



## KingJan (21. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Links. Aber ich befürchte, dass diese Schaltaugen nicht passen. Bereits der 1997er Rahmen hatte schon ein anderes Schaltauge. Das ist ja das Problem.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2014)

http://www.schaltauge.de/?gclid=CM_ekfXpjrwCFUtP3godjTcACg


----------



## KingJan (21. Januar 2014)

Nochmal Danke. Kimmerle hat sich nicht gemeldet. Und Bikeaction frage ich erst gar nicht. Die haben sicherlich keine Uralt-Ersatzteile und wollen nur neue Komplett-Räder verkaufen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2014)

Du musst das wissen.


----------



## KingJan (21. Januar 2014)

Nee, ist nur eine Behauptung ("sicherlich"). Aber ich lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren bzw. vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Anfragen kostet nüscht.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## KingJan (21. Januar 2014)

Und hier das Ergebnis der Anfrage bei Bikeaction. Ich zitiere:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Kanngießer,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Leider können wir Ihnen als Großhändler in diesem Fall nicht direkt weiterhelfen
und möchten Sie aus diesem Grund an unsere Fachhändler verweisen. Über den
Shopfinder auf www.bikeaction.de finden Sie eine genaue Übersicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marcel Menacher
Verkauf Innendienst"

So etwas in der Art habe ich erwartet.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## hugolost (21. Januar 2014)

Rocky Mountain and Friends München fragen.

Kimmerle ist nicht mehr meine erste Wahl bei Rocky Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingJan (21. Januar 2014)

Okay, werde ich machen. Danke

Gruß
Jan


----------



## KingJan (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

die Rocky Mountain Freunde aus München haben sich nicht gemeldet, dafür mittlerweile Kimmerle. Und der konnte mir helfen. Das Teil ist unterwegs zu mir. Große Klasse! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass sowas noch aufzutreiben ist.
Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (31. Januar 2014)

KingJan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Rocky Mountain Freunde aus München haben sich nicht gemeldet, dafür mittlerweile Kimmerle. Und der konnte mir helfen. Das Teil ist unterwegs zu mir. Große Klasse! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass sowas noch aufzutreiben ist.
> Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe.
> ...



sorry, hast Du versucht über unsere Homepage Kontakt aufzunehmen? Da hängt's irgendwo... hab schon von 2 anderen Kunden gehört, das Sie Mails geschrieben hatten, die ich nicht erhalten habe. Bin schon dran... Aber Dein Ersatzteil hast Du ja inzwischen vom Frank, also ist ja alles gut.

Gruß Tom


----------



## KingJan (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
kein Problem und Danke für die Rückmeldung. Das Teil ist mittlerweile eingetroffen und auch schon verbaut. Solltest Du auch noch solch ein Schaltauge auftreiben können, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, mir noch eins zurück zu legen.
Gruß
Jan


----------



## na!To (13. Februar 2014)

Moin,
bist du noch auf der Suche nach einem weiteren Schaltauge? Hätte hier noch was. Auf der Packung steht aber schwachsinniger weise nur "die meisten älteren Modelle vor 2004"  Müsstest du mal mit deinem vergleichen.


----------

